# مساعدة في atoll software



## rawan1988 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مرحبا 
انا عندي مشروع تخرج في برنامج atoll software
مش عارفه من وين ابدأ .. محتاجه مساعده في تعلم البرنامج واساسياته ضروري 
ياريت اذا حدا عندو فكره عن كيفية استخدامه يدلني على موقع او رابط معين او اي وسيلة مساعده 
وشكرا


----------

